# Power steering gear box replacement



## pitchindad (Oct 14, 2004)

Anyone know a diesel mechanic who would have experience with a power steering gear box. My 2004 Holiday Rambler diesel pusher has a seal that started leaking on Friday. Lucky for me i was backing it into the driveway when it decided to started leaking. I believe itâ€™s a Sheppard but I canâ€™t confirm until I get it off. I would like to find someone who might come out and swap it out in the driveway so I donâ€™t have to have it towed to a shop. Canâ€™t drive it because if I run the pump dry I really will have a problem. You can pm me or just post up here.
I really appreciate any help or advice.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Buy a rebuilt and send in your core. Not worth trying to do the seals yourself in my opinion without a full rebuild. Then just unbolt and bolt on new. Reconnect the lines and bleed it. If lines are bad or the threads dont start by hand easily get new lines too as they arent too expensive. Any hydraulic shop can make them while you wait.. Not hard just takes time.


----------

